# MAC Trainers Studio Talk 3/27/10 Perfect Makeup



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 30, 2010)

2 Trainers came to our local counter to teach basic and advance classes.  I attended the advanced class and decided to reorganize my prep kit:

Skin Care
Pro Eye Makeup Remover (requested additional reviews, have always used Lancome's)
MAC's wipes - definitely
Neutrogena Acne Oil Free Lotion 8 hours - night only

Day Regimen
face cleansing brush
Lancome's new massage cleanser - just feels so good
Neutrogena toner
Fix + spray
Fast Response Eye Cream
Select Coverup concealer - brush #195
Prep and Prime lash
Studio Fix Lash mascara (I am still using Mascara X or Lancome)
lashes of choice (No, allergic to latex; I only wish)
eye kohl (Costa Riche was the big promotion)
Bare Study or Groundwork paint pot
MAC Oil Control Lotion
Skin Prep N Prime lotion
Translucent Prep N Prime mattifying powder - My skin is very oily in t-zone; even around lips.
Select Coverup concealer - mattifies also
Lip Conditioner
Spice Lip Pencil - a staple for everyone
       or 
Lip Pencil for monochromatic look


Foundation depends on choice of look:  Studio Tech vs. MSF Natural
These were the two that they talked about giving an airbrushed look.

Please have these staples available:  beauty powder, mineralized blush, and MSF (used to highlight only; unless using Dark or Deep Dark MSF for bronzed contour).  All done with brush #168.  Yes, I was shocked, also.

Hopefully, there is someone new who needs this information or like me and always searching for new ways.  I decided to purchase a small hot pink scrapbook supply holder for my Prep N Prime items and I placed it inside a Rubbermaid clear container to remain clean.  Thanks for reading!


----------

